# SHB under quilts



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I found a lot of SHB hiding between the topbars and the quilt, hiding in little propolis tunnels. Any good solutions for this problem?


----------



## wagnerwoodworks (Mar 11, 2015)

How do you set up your quilt? On my top box I lay an aluminum mesh square the same size as the box; it sits across the top bars. I then set the quilt box on top of that (my quilt box is wrapped with burlap). The bees very quickly propolize the aluminum mesh, and I don't think anything would be able to hide between it and the top bars. That said, I've yet to experience SHB, at least in numbers that were noticeable.

If you are using frames, that could be a contributing factor. The bees really don't seem to care what's going on in that space between the end of the frame and the side of the box. It might be a good place for the SHB to hide and proliferate. I know that frameless is a pain in the arse to manage (I don't manage though), but the bees seem to patrol it better at the edges.


----------



## BYOBee (May 8, 2013)

Make a wooden spacer shim approx. 1/2 inch thick the same exterior dimensions as the quilt box and secure (screws) it to the underside of your quilt box. While you have the quilt box removed, place a beetle blaster trap in between two of the top bars and partially fill with food grade mineral oil... The space above the bars created by the shim will allow the bees to chase the beetles into the trap where they will assume room temperature.


----------

